# Looking for our new home on the Silver Coast...



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

My UK-based employer has ultimately agreed for me to continue my employment from abroad, hence my family and I are on the verge of relocating to Portugal in the coming months... 

We will shortly be visiting Portugal for a busy 10 days to choose a prospective place to live. We will be looking for a location in which to rent initially, and have narrowed down our preferred area to be based somewhere south of Marinha Grande/Leiria and north of Torres Vedras.

I was hoping for ANY advice with regard to areas for consideration, with a focus on the following criteria:

- A reputable state/public school (for our two children aged 8 and 4)
- Dependable broadband connection (preferably cable, though ADSL would suffice) for my work.

Although not essential (as my wife is Portuguese), an area in which other expat families are already based would be beneficial, especially with regard to schools.

Many thanks in advance for any feedback.

Obrigado.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Alcobaca and Sao martinho do Porto areas have what you are looking for.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Silver Coast*

Definitely a good smattering of expats in the Sao Martinho do Porto, Caldas da Rainha, Obidos and Foz de Arehlo areas, those with children going to schools in the area seem to be happy with their children's education, the expat community is good but not suffocating leaving room to breathe in the Portuguese lifestyle, any info i can help with please feel free to contact me.


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Many thanks for the responses. The aforementioned areas (with the exception of Alcobaça) were already on our intended roundtrip's route, though it is nice to have some confirmation before we set off.

As a matter of interest, how much should we expect to pay in rental for a modern 3 bed house?

Also, if anyone out there can give any references to some reputable rental agents in the areas, that would be much appreciated.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Local agents, the only problem is that area is a holiday region, so rentals tend to be aimed at that market.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

As we are nearing the completion of our house outside Alcobaca we had cause to look at rentals, we may still have to if our timings go wrong

Canoe is right in as much as it is a holiday area, if you are prepared to be a bit flexible there are deals to be had, maybe more inland than coastal.

With reference to price, we found that very few agents/landlords put a firm "sticker" price up, they seem to wait until someone comes along and then look to charge as much as they think they can get away with.

If you head to a less holiday area such as Caldas then the prices are lower.
With regard to agents, start with Google and be prepared to have to work hard at it!!!

HTH

Rob


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

A three bedroomed modern property on a long term rental (6-12 months) should cost no more than 500 Euros per month, it is hard finding them advertised as i experienced 3 years ago, but i have many contacts and can put some ideas your way also Siobhan gave a link to a couple of other people asking the same thing just a week or so again so maybe you can get the link from her. I will see what i can do as well.


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

May thanks for that andyp65. I'd pretty much accepted (after long days/hours of internet trawling!), as mentioned by canoeman, that local agents are probably my best bet.

Regarding rentals, I have one quick question:
Over and above the rental cost, I would expect to meet the additional cost of utilities, such as gas, elec and water. What other costs should we expect to incur whilst renting (i.e. rates/council tax equiv)?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Insurance, rates (IMI) depends on agreement, but nothing like UK levels.
I've PM'd you


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have never paid IMI in my rentals, other than the rent i have only ever paid the normal utility bills. Gas, electric, Water and Telephone/Broadband


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

IMI is the responisbility of the owner not tenant. €450-€500 is the going rate and I know a few agents in the area that specialise in rental properties. If you want details please send me a pm.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have sent you a PM with details of a local agent that have some good properties available


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

If they have already found somewhere I may have somebody interested in your property, you can send through details via my website below.

Andy


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

DuncandRose said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have just seen your enquiry and wondered if you had already found what you were looking for.
> I have a property a few minutes inland from São Martinho do Porto which is available for long term let or for sale. The rental would be £400 per month
> ...


Sounds good Duncan. However, it is unlikely we are even going to move over until June/July. Once we have decided on the area in which we want to relocate (which will be after our scouting trip in the coming weeks) , we have a few commitments in the UK in May, followed by wrapping things up here in the UK.

If we do opt for the area around São M d P, then I will no doubt be in touch nearer the time for some details.

Many thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Duncan 

I have sent you two private messages


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have just read this thread for the first time and would be delighted to help if I can.

As previous contributors have already mentioned the Silver Coast is predominatly a holiday area and therefore most properties are booked for summer rentals but there are always exceptions.

Are you still looking for somewhere to live?

FYI - Broadband ADSL is excellent here. We live in a very small village near Sao Martinho do Porto and have an excellent, unlimited service from Sapo which costs us €25.99 per month.

Also, our 7 year old son goes to school in Alcobaca and we cannot recommend it highly enough.

Good luck with your move - you will love Portugal!


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response stephanie. It's always nice to hear from families who have happily 'settled'. 

We have just finished our brief scouting trip (covering over 2,500 km in our rental car in a week!) and although the SM do Porto area was on our short-list, we have set our sights on moving a bit further south.

I have learned that local contacts will be our most fruitful means of finding a home when we actually arrive (after the Summer rush).

Can't wait...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Coastal, Good to heea you had a successful scouting trip,where have you decided on then??


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

If anyone knows/hears of any 3/4 bedroom houses for long term rental in the vicinity of Lourinhã / Praia da Areia Branca, please could they PM me.

Also, would be very grateful if anyone can pass any decent links to local/national rental agents' sites.

Many thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

CoastalB said:


> If anyone knows/hears of any 3/4 bedroom houses for long term rental in the vicinity of Lourinhã / Praia da Areia Branca, please could they PM me.
> 
> Also, would be very grateful if anyone can pass any decent links to local/national rental agents' sites.
> 
> Many thanks.



Have sent you a PM....


----------

